# Aramaic: Let it be your will



## Ultras

Hello to all. *C*an somebody help my write sentence "LET IT BE YOUR WILL" on Aramaic, but spelled letter-by-letter becouse I am too far from knowlege of that kind of language*?* Thanks in *a*dvance and best regards to all*.*


----------



## eli-milqo

Hello !

In Aramaic there are many ways to say it because there were too many dialects... but here a few right samples.... unfortunatly I don't have Syriac or square characters to write it with them...so I'll have to transliterate it with latin ones. 
the samples :

1- Tehwe ra'uthakh (ra3utha5)masc/ tehwe ra'uthekh (ra3uthe5) fem.
2- in church Syriac it is :masc( nehwe Ssebyonokh),fem(nehwe ssebyonekh) and it is used in the lord's prayer.... the "SS" is for the letter "SSode" which is the same as hebrew "Tzade" , this letter SSode is pronounced like the arabic "Ssad" and so should be the hebrew tzade "Ssade" originally.

and here is a third option I can offer 3- in older aramaic :Yehwe/yehe ma d at bo'e (bo3e) masc, at bo'ya (bo3ya/bo3yo) fem. in Syriac just with a little change : nehwe mo d bo'e at (bo3e at)masc, bo'yo,ba'ya at (bo3yo,ba3ya at) fem. and it means literally : ((may what you want be))

and as I told you...there are many other options.... I hope I answered.
Shlama, shlomo  peace


----------



## Ultras

OK thanks for your time...but I still don't understend what is the letters that I use to write Tehwe ra'uthakh (ra3utha5)masc...Is the T-teth, E-alaph, H-heth, W-waw, E-alaph...or is it all wrong..?


----------



## eli-milqo

ok.... in square letters (hebrew letters) you can write at like this :

tehwe = tav,he,waw,alaph
ra'uthakh = resh, ayin, waw, taw, kaf

that's it


----------

